# breeder info in mass



## snowshovel (May 20, 2013)

Just found this website. Anyway, I'm looking for a puppy now. Anybody here has experience with the breeder below,

VON DEN BROOKFIELDS - Home

Thanks in advance!


----------



## VTski4x4 (Dec 29, 2012)

I am waiting to pick up my puppy from there in 3 weeks. Went 8 weeks ago and visited the facility. Very clean, Beverly is great to work with and fantastic at answering questions. Spent a few hours with all of the Sires and Dams. All in all, it has been a fantastic experience. Going Wednesday to meet my puppy for the first time (6 week visit). I certainly have no qualms going to her over and over again. Read over everything (and i mean everything) on the website. Good luck!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Their homepage cites and extolls the SV breeding system.

Most of their females that they are not using would not fulfill the criteria of that system. One male is titled and koered, one is neither. They list 8 adult females and a pup...half the adults are titled, half untitled, and half are A2 on hips. That is a lot of females to be breeding. None are koer classed.

They are German showlines, they do have hips certified. Those are positives.
It irritates me when people extoll the superiority of the SV system and then almost totally disregard that same system.

For companion dogs you will be fine...I don't know the pricing - but it should be $1000-1500 or so to be a fair market price with the lack of credentials across the board.

Lee


----------



## VTski4x4 (Dec 29, 2012)

They are also DM clear


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Before you call up and talk to ANY breeder, it's vital that you read up and learn as much as you can about the breed and 'responsible' breeders. The more you know, the more the best breeders will even consider you for one of their dogs!

Great info on ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html and also ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...nk-how-tell-good-breeder-website-bad-one.html


----------



## snowshovel (May 20, 2013)

Congratulations! You know for sure which puppy to pick up at this moment or you guys have a picking order? All the puppies look cute!!!

Most likely, I'll follow your footprints to pick up my first GSD puppy in a few months from Beverly. What's do you mean "read over everything one the website"? This website or Bev's website. I haven't read both websites yet. 



VTski4x4 said:


> I am waiting to pick up my puppy from there in 3 weeks. Went 8 weeks ago and visited the facility. Very clean, Beverly is great to work with and fantastic at answering questions. Spent a few hours with all of the Sires and Dams. All in all, it has been a fantastic experience. Going Wednesday to meet my puppy for the first time (6 week visit). I certainly have no qualms going to her over and over again. Read over everything (and i mean everything) on the website. Good luck!


----------



## snowshovel (May 20, 2013)

Wow, you're so professional! Seems I do need to read their website carefully. 

We need a family companion. W/ young children in the home, we definitely won't go for schutzhund training. So, their dogs may fit in our home perfectly.

I asked for the price. However, I'm new to this website. I don't know if it's OK to share a breeder's price here. So, I just keep silence.

Your knowdge earns my respection. Thanks a lot!



wolfstraum said:


> Their homepage cites and extolls the SV breeding system.
> 
> Most of their females that they are not using would not fulfill the criteria of that system. One male is titled and koered, one is neither. They list 8 adult females and a pup...half the adults are titled, half untitled, and half are A2 on hips. That is a lot of females to be breeding. None are koer classed.
> 
> ...


----------



## snowshovel (May 20, 2013)

Thank you very much for your info. Reading it...



MaggieRoseLee said:


> Before you call up and talk to ANY breeder, it's vital that you read up and learn as much as you can about the breed and 'responsible' breeders. The more you know, the more the best breeders will even consider you for one of their dogs!
> 
> Great info on ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html and also ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...nk-how-tell-good-breeder-website-bad-one.html


----------



## snowshovel (May 20, 2013)

Anybody else has experience with this breeder? I'm looking for some owners with dogs from this breeder. So I may contact to get some suggestion, esp. some owners whose dogs now are 6 or 7 years old at least.

Please PM me if you don't want to share your comments in this thread. Thanks in advance!



snowshovel said:


> Just found this website. Anyway, I'm looking for a puppy now. Anybody here has experience with the breeder below,
> 
> VON DEN BROOKFIELDS - Home
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## VTski4x4 (Dec 29, 2012)

snowshovel said:


> Congratulations! You know for sure which puppy to pick up at this moment or you guys have a picking order? All the puppies look cute!!!
> 
> Most likely, I'll follow your footprints to pick up my first GSD puppy in a few months from Beverly. What's do you mean "read over everything one the website"? This website or Bev's website. I haven't read both websites yet.


My girlfriend and I are picking up Kenny (under reserved puppies) two weeks from today. We met him this past week, and to say he is amazing is an understatement. We absolutely love his personality, and are so happy to be getting the only plushy of the litter. Good luck!!!


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a puppy from this breeder. I just answered a PM about Bev's dogs. I can tell you that I can not be more satisfied with the temperment, health, and overall process of her puppies. I am a professional trainer, and we ended up with the best puppy I could have ever asked for. My dog is a year and a half now. 
I intervied 13 breeders during the process. After visits to facilities, phone conversations, references, BEV is the ONLY breeder that was willing to give me all the information, talk to me about my concerns, and let me visit as many times as I wanted to before I decided. 
There was quite a few other considerations that went into chosing her. She has been amazing with anything we needed/wanted.
As a professional trainer, it's important to have a dog with certain charicteristics. My dog has everything I would want for a working dog. He has strong nerves, strong drive, but not rediculous about it. He is very loving and affectionate, extremely healthy, FANTASTIC with small dogs and kids. He is a lab in a GSD suit but is a GSD when needs to be. 
Next year, we are going to be getting another dog from Bev and I would send anyone to her for a puppy. 
Websites really mean nothing to me. I didn't even visit her website before I interviewed Bev. I visited afterward.

If anyone wants more detailed info, you can PM me.


----------



## snowshovel (May 20, 2013)

Congratulations for the new puppy!

Just found your question about insurance from another thread. I just had my insurance checked. Below is the email from my insurance company (the insurance company through costco).

Dear XXX:

Thank you for your email. Owning a German Shepherd will not negatively impact your homeowner policy. To clarify, if in the future there should be any dog-bite liability claims on your policy, those claims could potentially affect your policy, just like any claim. However, the German Shepherd breed does not raise any concerns in and of itself, and would not change your policy.

If you have any questions about this information, you may contact our Client Service department at 1(888) 404-5365.


As always, thank you for your ongoing business.

Sincerely,

The Ameriprise Auto & Home Insurance Team

Hope this helps. And, I have some questions, please check your PM. Thanks,



VTski4x4 said:


> My girlfriend and I are picking up Kenny (under reserved puppies) two weeks from today. We met him this past week, and to say he is amazing is an understatement. We absolutely love his personality, and are so happy to be getting the only plushy of the litter. Good luck!!!


----------



## snowshovel (May 20, 2013)

Great! Thanks for your comments. Will mail the deposit today. The only cocern is that it seems the queue is pretty long. We'll be on the bottom of the waiting list if we want to have a male... :-( I may have to choose a female instead....I appreciate it.



Chance&Reno said:


> I have a puppy from this breeder. I just answered a PM about Bev's dogs. I can tell you that I can not be more satisfied with the temperment, health, and overall process of her puppies. I am a professional trainer, and we ended up with the best puppy I could have ever asked for. My dog is a year and a half now.
> I intervied 13 breeders during the process. After visits to facilities, phone conversations, references, BEV is the ONLY breeder that was willing to give me all the information, talk to me about my concerns, and let me visit as many times as I wanted to before I decided.
> There was quite a few other considerations that went into chosing her. She has been amazing with anything we needed/wanted.
> As a professional trainer, it's important to have a dog with certain charicteristics. My dog has everything I would want for a working dog. He has strong nerves, strong drive, but not rediculous about it. He is very loving and affectionate, extremely healthy, FANTASTIC with small dogs and kids. He is a lab in a GSD suit but is a GSD when needs to be.
> ...


----------



## shann_lyn (Jun 10, 2013)

I tried to attach a picture. Not sure if it worked though..

Anywho, I picked up my puppy from Beverly at Von Den Brookfields back in February 2013. I purchased a male puppy, Dexter. He is my second German Shepherd (my first male and first Shepherd from Bev). I can honestly say that Dexter is the best dog in the world.

Don't get me wrong, I loved my first shepherd to death. But she was definitely a huge liability. Although she was extremely intelligent, loyal and loving, my Katie was very vicious toward most other dogs and far too protective despite socialization. She was an amazing dog, we didn't fully trust her with anyone other than my immediate family. Though she had these "faults," I honestly never thought I could get a better dog than her and was absolutely devastated when I had to put her to sleep due to a lost battle with squamous cell carcinoma.

Fast forward two years. Now ever since I lost my first shepherd, I have periodically been visiting Bev and her dogs. After many visits, I made the decision to get my second shepherd from her. I couldn't be happier with my choice!!! My Dexter is everything you could ever want in a dog and more. He is extremely friendly, even-tempered, intelligent, LOYAL, calm; just everything you would expect in a perfect dog. He comes everywhere with me and everyone loves him. He gets along with all animals and has never shown one ounce of aggression. By my third day of owning him, he had already learned basic commands such as "sit" and "down." He was completely potty trained in about a week. While he was teething, he was very nippy so my dad told me to keep him away from small children just in case. Despite what my father said, I took Dexter out for ice cream where there were tons of small children running around. These kids were literally petting him, sitting on him, putting their faces in his face, and he was nothing but gentle with each and every one of them, drenching them in kisses galore! He is such a polite, obedient dog. Whenever someone would come to my front door, ring the door bell, pull in my driveway, ect., my old shepherd would go absolutely nuts, then bark at whoever was entering our house for a good five minutes. With Dexter, he greets everyone excitedly and never barks or makes our house guests afraid (as long as they show no threat to me or my parents). Comparing Dexter to my first shepherd is like comparing day and night.

I would go back to Bev again and again for her dogs. She is awesome!

(Dexter is from a Sabitti and Will breeding)


----------



## shann_lyn (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## snowshovel (May 20, 2013)

Thank you very much for your comments! Shake hands, I'm in queue for a puppy from Sabitti and SEIGFREID. We met SEIGFREID during our visit, he is also a very calm guy. 

Hopefully, I can get a puppy like Dexter!



shann_lyn said:


> View attachment 78930
> 
> 
> I tried to attach a picture. Not sure if it worked though..
> ...


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

I got my little guy from Bev. I can not say enough great things! I picked up my boy from her back in December. He is almost 8 months old. Just had him weighed - he is 82 pounds of Solid muscle. Beautiful Boy! Everyone stops to comment on how handsome he is -seriously. He has the sweetest, gentle personality.







My vet said he is perfect. And what an amazing Soft coat on him. And so smart. He thinks he is a lap dog.lol I take him everywhere with me. He loves meeting new people.
In the past few months I have kept in contact with Bev and she always is there if you need her.
I can't imagine you would be anything but pleased with your experience with her.






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

I also want to mention that my boy is extremely laid back. I really can't say enough great things. 
I have a girl who is a year old and Yes I love her to death but their personalities, temperament etc are so very different. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## snowshovel (May 20, 2013)

Another positive proof! I feel lucky to find this website. I was quite uncertain when I found Bev's homepage. Based on other threads on this forum, I also considered Ryanhuas seriously. Now, I'm totally relaxed. My searching is over.  Thank you very much!



AngVi said:


> View attachment 79386
> 
> I also want to mention that my boy is extremely laid back. I really can't say enough great things.
> I have a girl who is a year old and Yes I love her to death but their personalities, temperament etc are so very different.
> ...


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

IMHO those are some good looking dogs, Clearly German show lines. It sounds like they have great temperments for a family dog. Probably not the best choice for schutzhund, SAR or other work, but 95% of owners will never do this. Only real question I would have for breeder is about long term health of dogs. I.e percentage of hip or elbow problems? Screened for DM?

Congrats to new owners it sounds like you had a good experience with the breeder and are happy with your dogs.


----------



## snowshovel (May 20, 2013)

Thanks All for your suggestions and comments. Now we have Beca for about a month. She is really a perfect puppy (let's ignore the accidents she made. No accidents during past week. Knock on wood.), we're very happy to have Beca as a family member. She is very gentl and playful. Enclosed are her pics. We all think she is very beautiful!


----------

